# Kindle not being recognized in adb in windows 7 but it is in xp



## demond55

ben haveing problems with windows 7 and adb. i tryed to root my kindle on my laptop (windows 7) but adb wouldent recognize it so just to be sure i wasent doing anything wrong i decided to fire up my old desktop (xp) did all the steps the same and adb found it right away. Now i want to put twrp on my kindle but i dont have my desk top with me....anyone know how to get windows 7 to recognize the kindle?

realy need help with this have no idea how to get it to work in windows 7


----------



## mfungah

This simple question could be answered by a quick simple Google search








http://answers.groovypost.com/questions/668/how-do-i-enable-usb-debugging-on-kindle-fire
Have fun!

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## demond55

ive ben looking aroud google and all they give me was new drivers that didnt work. but ill try this and hopefully it will work thanx


----------



## demond55

well....they way that you told me i couldent figure out but my brother found out an easyer way to do it...http://www.jayceooi.com/2011/12/29/how-to-install-kindle-fire-adb-usb-driver-video/
i was able to do it in less the 10 mins useing that. thank you for your help tho


----------



## scuba_bald

I had this problem on my new computer and I think it might have to do with usb 3.0. I moved the cable to a non-3.0 and I was fine after that


----------

